# Topics > 5G >  5G, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

Home page - intel.com/5g

----------


## Airicist

Intel showcases what 5G will be at 2017 Mobile World Congress

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> Intel Corporation showcases how the pieces of the 5G puzzle -- network, cloud and client -- come together through amazing experiences at Mobile World Congress 2017. Intel is delivering new technologies and working with industry leaders on platforms now to realize the full promise of 5G. The event, which runs from Feb. 27 to March 2 in Barcelona, Spain, focuses on the mobile communications industry.

----------


## Airicist

Power of 5G for Olympic Games

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> Intel and the IOC announced a long-term technology partnership which includes Intel’s 5G technology platform. This partnership will transform the Olympic Games and the Olympic experience using key Intel technologies like 5G.

----------


## Airicist

Telia, Ericsson and Intel build 1st public 5G live network in Europe

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> On Sept. 29, 2017, at the EU Digital Summit in Estonia, Telia announced the deployment of the first public 5G live network in Europe in collaboration with Ericsson and Intel. This includes a high-speed 5G connection to a commercial passenger cruise ship, delivering internet connectivity to the ship's 2,000 passengers while in port, and an excavator remotely controlled over a live 5G network. Executives from all three companies share details on the collaboration and the potential impact of 5G on industries and customers. (Credit: Intel Corporation)

----------


## Airicist

Building the 5G future of tomorrow

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> Intel and its partners are building a new 5G network -- one that is designed to enable a whole new era of innovation.

----------


## Airicist

5G Wireless Networks

Published on Dec 21, 2017




> What is 5G? See how next generation wireless networks will connect cars, homes and machines using higher bandwidth and lower latency to power more than just smartphones.


"5G Networks Are Not Just About Smartphones"

by Tam Harbert
June 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The first real 5G specification has officially been completed"
A huge step forward towards actual 5G networks

by Chaim Gartenberg
December 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Intel at the 2018 Olympics: 5G Olympic Vision

Published on Feb 5, 2018




> Intel technology will show viewers the future of the Olympic Games — where greatness is experienced with Intel True VR, esports reaches a world stage, drones take wonder to new heights and 5G powers a connection that’s faster and stronger than ever. With Intel technology, fans can do more than just watch The Olympic Games, they can experience them.

----------


## Airicist

Early Look at the Intel 5G-Connected PC

Published on Feb 22, 2018




> Connected by an early 5G modem and powered by 8th Generation Intel® Core™ i5 processors, Intel provides a first sneak peek at a concept 5G-connected PC at Mobile World Congress 2018.

----------


## Airicist

Intel 5G Technology at the US Open

Published on Jun 27, 2018




> Intel and partners AT&T, Ericsson and Fox Sports made a case using 5G at the U.S. Open. They delivered live golf over 5G while reducing large cables and untethering camera operators to send 4K-quality images to viewers.

----------


## Airicist

5G will Create $10 Trillion in Economic Output by 2035

Published on Oct 5, 2018




> 5G represents a fourth industrial revolution: By 2025, billions of 5G devices will be in use, including AR/VR, remote robotics and autonomous vehicles. 5G will be the new infrastructure for our intelligent and fully connected society. (Credit: Axios)

----------

